# best van for work



## andyt13 (May 21, 2009)

Any suggestions peeps im torn between

Vw caddy
Ford connect or

Transit swb
Scudo/expert/dispatch
vivaro/trafic


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

i would say connect or caddy,just for the perfect size.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

its really down to self preference. i.e. what are you going to carry? water tank, genny, plus chemz so give it serious thought. i have a transit 280 swb and ive shelved it out to suit my needs plus it allows me to carry 500l of water and all other bits n bobs.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Connect gets my vote. compact enough for round town and fuel, big enough for 400lts and the gear i need day to day.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

xpressvalet said:


> Connect gets my vote. compact enough for round town and fuel, big enough for 400lts and the gear i need day to day.


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

u in your connnect ---------->:driver:


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Vw Transporter perhaps?

That would be my choice however i cant afford one so will have to be a tranny swb.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

ross-1888 said:


> :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> u in your connnect ---------->:driver:


ha ha ha - CHEERS I Think?
i really should paint the inside to protect the wood for water/products etc but never find the time. home made shelfs, much cheapness and they haven't fallen down, yet.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah thats the problem with the vw`s THE BLOODY PRICE  i would love a transporter in blue


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

home mades the best way then you tailor to suit your own needs. i was looking at that project caddy thing. and its got me thinking ????? 

seal my wwood then wrap it with cloth or carpet etc. and put a nice vinyl floor in my van make it more nicer looking


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

ross-1888 said:


> yeah thats the problem with the vw`s THE BLOODY PRICE  i would love a transporter in blue


My dads just ordered another brand spanking new one in red, lwb with quite a few extras and it worked out at £14.5kish i think. He offered me his old one but dont really fancy the old shape transporter.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

It really depends on your budget and what you need to carry.
I have an 02 plate Vx Vivaro, swb. It is now racked, gennie, Kranzle, George vac, 250l tank. I feel the bigger van gives you more flexability. I did have an Escort van up till a year ago, and now just love the vivaro. Its bigger advertising space too!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

have you considered the fiat doblo van. a bit on the ugly imo but still a good comfortable van. bought one recently with side doors, air con. just needs a nice set of wheels to finish it off


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Best with a Caddy imo more reliable, better looking more economical list goes on, had my connect for a year had nothing but bother with it.


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

When it comes to vans..... there can only be one choice! IMO:thumb: I love my van, in a manly kinda van way:driver:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Land Rover Defender 110 Double Cab pick up! My vehicle of choice and, when chipped and 'amended'..will do the high 30s MPG. I have more comments about Daisy than I do about the work I'm doing for clients! It's an eye catcher for sure...

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Got to say my Scudo never let me down, could get 450 litre tank, 2 3x3 pop up gazebos, generator, pressure washer and all the rest of the chemicals / kit in there and easy to drive. Ok not going to win any drag races but if your are carrying all that kit you shouldn't be hammering it any way. Pretty economical and easy to park too - and not the worst looking van in the world.


----------



## andyt13 (May 21, 2009)

its to carry all the stuff plus water tank, some good suggestions there thanks


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

firebod said:


> When it comes to vans..... there can only be one choice! IMO:thumb: I love my van, in a manly kinda van way:driver:
> View attachment 8277


I see you got the optional 'anti chav rocket launchers'

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

just make sure you dont overload it

400L tank is 400kg of a 650kg gross payload limit on a connect!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> just make sure you dont overload it
> 
> 400L tank is 400kg of a 650kg gross payload limit on a connect!


but dont all the connects have diff limits? as mine is the t230 bigger then the t200 ect.. think mine is more then 650kg but could be wrong.


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

QUOTE=chunkytfg;1534203]I see you got the optional 'anti chav rocket launchers'

:thumb::thumb:[/QUOTE]

Fireman by day, plumber by days off, clean freak by weekend!:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> but dont all the connects have diff limits? as mine is the t230 bigger then the t200 ect.. think mine is more then 650kg but could be wrong.


yes mate, could be 800 for that? again, you could well be near that with a full tank of water and everything else (including your weight too don't forget )


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Astra if you do big mileage its the way to go 



















Used to fit all my gear in there and a 175 custom tank with invertor in floor voids


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you still got it james? best van on here by far imo


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I have indeed mate, was up for sale, got messed about like a goodun by some one on here, and once i drove it with all the gear out the back of it i realised how good it was, that and the fact iv had it from spankers and built it to exactly my taste (i know its not every ones cupa but i like it) i thought i may as well hold on to it even if it is only used to put the dogs in the back of LOL


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

james b said:


> Astra if you do big mileage its the way to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking van there and a very neat install in the back, mine is the silver VeeDub on the previous page. Im looking at getting an inverter for my van, what have you got and does it give you any probs with the battery? I need about 2500watts to run my PW.:thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

that is a seriously nice van that james


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

To be fair mate i never really used the invertor when working due to the kind of clients and places i was going it was not really needed was just put there cos i could at the time and thought it would be handy, dont even go mobile these days full stop so got shot to a mate, i used it a couple of times for small things and it worked a treat, had an AUX battery linked in to the main one etc i dont know the make of the invertor as it was a pro install by a company that dose PSV electrics.

The vans not looking like that now, its had all the signs off and had some more mods, iv not detailed it properly in 6-8 months so need to get on it, rims are going to go Gun metal grey i think too, still not to sure on that one yet tho


----------



## peekaboo (May 18, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> yes mate, could be 800 for that? again, you could well be near that with a full tank of water and everything else (including your weight too don't forget )


200 will carry 625 kg
230 will carry 825 kg


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks for the info, keep us posted on the mods.


----------

